# Carlton SP7015 vs Rayco RG50



## John464

Anyone have either of these machines? If not how about another brand similarly powered self propelled? Getting demo's on each shortly and would like to hear some real world experience.

Planning to trade in a Vermeer SC352.


----------



## howel07264

*No contest*



John464 said:


> Anyone have either of these machines? If not how about another brand similarly powered self propelled? Getting demo's on each shortly and would like to hear some real world experience.
> 
> Planning to trade in a Vermeer SC352.


Rayco 50 -49hp
carlton 7015-60hp.
rayco hydraulic power transfer to wheel
carlton, direct drive to wheel [no hydra. power loss]
Rayco, lever controls, poor visability, better wear a mask!
carlton,remote control, away from chips and dust, see what your grinding.
No contest...Carlton
If rayco ever put a remote on their super 50 it might be a competition.
New carlton 7015 32-35k
Rayco super 50 over 40k
Only rayco plus is more dealer network for warranty work.


----------



## John464

howel,

thanks for the great summary! The local Rayco dealer also wants me to try the new RG66. I believe it has 66hp? One main reason Im considering Rayco is because of the dealer. They are also a Bandit & Timberwolf dealer who've I purchased many machines from and they've alwasy been great. They use to sell Carlton but dropped them because of Carlton's handling of warranty work.

Ive never had a grinder with a remote, might be nice!


----------



## Oly's Stump

I agree with howel67264. I have a Rayco RG 50 and I also have a Carlton Track machine with remote. The remote feature is fantastic. If Rayco ever went to a remote machine Carlton would have more competition. I like the Rayco machine other than the swing out control panel. The Rayco trailers are junk because they are not made very heavy duty. There is no Rayco RG66. Its called the Rayco RG 50 Super.


----------



## ibadvanced

*Sp 7015*

I have the 7015 and its a real powerhouse. The sandvik wheel is the only way to go, dosn't throw many chips at all and very smooth. Just my two cents.....


----------



## Bigstumps

My Carlton 4012 with a 33HP Kubota and Sandvik Wheel will out cut the Rayco RG50. I know this is hard to believe - but I demoed both, have owned a lot of stump cutters and ground a ton of stumps. My Carlton with 4WD was $23,000, Rayco 50 with 2WD was over $35,000.

Over 100 Hours on it since March and I am still impressed.

I didn't get the remote but will next time!!


----------



## John464

Bigstumps,


that is impressive! If you were considering the RG50 I assume you were also considering the Carltion 7015. What made you decide to go with a smaller machine?


----------



## kennertree

John464 said:


> Bigstumps,
> 
> 
> that is impressive! If you were considering the RG50 I assume you were also considering the Carltion 7015. What made you decide to go with a smaller machine?


I considered the 7015, I went with the 4012 because it was cheaper. I do just enough stumps to justify buying one, if I did more stumps I would have gotten the 7015.


----------



## Bigstumps

John464 said:


> Bigstumps,
> 
> 
> that is impressive! If you were considering the RG50 I assume you were also considering the Carltion 7015. What made you decide to go with a smaller machine?




Carlton brought out both the 4012 and the 7015 track. I have a big tow behind and was really wanting to replace my Super Jr. I was impressed with the track but I didn't need the power since I have the tow behind for my big stuff.

I never used my small grinder near as much as I do now. I no longer fear the 30" stumps!!

Thinking of getting the track next spring - or sooner depending on Hurricanes!!!


----------



## John464

Ahh I see. Two machines is nice, but I think you would be even happier when you get that big self propelled 7015. A large machine that can get in tight spots on its own and blasts through stumps is ideally what I want. Not sure If I need it though. Been running around with two Vermeer 352's the past 3 years and there hasn't been a stump job I couldnt do. However, since our recent acquisition of a grapple loader Im having guys stand around watching the stumps get ground since the wood flies in the truck so fast now. Before, we could be grinding stumps while the guys were loading the wood(manually).

Decisions...Decisions....


----------



## Bigstumps

Yea, I have realized tow behinds are a thing of the past. I built my business on the tow behinds and they are nice for the giant blow overs in a storm.

I am finding with the little 4012 I'm pretty fast compared to backing around a yard and trying to avoid all the obsticles. A lot easier on the truck parking in the street!!!! Maybe I'll finally get a nice truck without scratches all over it!!!! (even more money!!)


----------



## Freakingstang

Oly's Stump said:


> I agree with howel67264. I have a Rayco RG 50 and I also have a Carlton Track machine with remote. The remote feature is fantastic. If Rayco ever went to a remote machine Carlton would have more competition. I like the Rayco machine other than the swing out control panel. The Rayco trailers are junk because they are not made very heavy duty. There is no Rayco RG66. Its called the Rayco RG 50 Super.










agreed on the trailers.

There was a 66 though....I used to build them..... They might not have it now, but they did a run of them for at least 8-12 months


----------



## Stihl User

The Carlton will beat the Rayco andy day of the week. They've never let me down and overall I think they're the best stump grinder made after using a Rayco and Brush Bandit. I wonder what the Morbark is like though?


----------



## Oly's Stump

The Rayco RG 50 has a 48 hp where as the RG 50 Super has the 66 hp. There is no RG66 per say.


----------



## John464

The Rayco dealer let me have a brand new Rayco RG50 on Thursday as a trial in hopes I would cut the check the check come Monday. I put about 4 hrs on the machine. The machine was picked up and brought back to the dealer today.

My biggest gripe was that swing out shield was so close the machine. I grind in shorts, no pants for me on 90+ days when just working levers. Well with the Rayco I would need to wear pants. My legs were slightly bleeding from chips and rocks hitting them. And the dust from standing so close to the wheel.
Also they were so little of small teeth on the wheel. Looks much more wimpy than my 352's equipped with Tomahawks.

It did grind a bit better than my 352's, but not enough for me to comprehend the big difference in price between the two. I also thought how long it would take to break even on a $36,000 stump machine. Thats a lot of stumps!

I called Carlton direct to have a local dealer contact me last week. No response yet. There may not be a local dealer...so Im not sure what to do at this point. Perhaps may try the Sandvik on the 352's to get another few more years out of my current machines?....


----------



## John464

Oly,


seems at one time the Super RG50 was marketed as the RG66. Google comes up with examples of the RG66. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Rayco+RG66


----------



## Sand Dollar

*No Contest*

Carlton all the way!!!!!!! My competition has a rayco and he is always broke down. I get a lot of his jobs because he dosent show up because his equipment is broke!


----------



## Xtra

John,
Try one of these dealers:

Seely Equipment 1325 Rte. 34, Farmingdale (800) 866-0156 
(I use them for all my Carlton parts) 

Cherry Valley Tractor 55 West Rte 70, Marlton (856) 983-0111
(I'm not sure if they still carry Carlton, I know they carry Rayco)


----------



## elmnut

http://www.wmbiers.com/equip.shtml


----------



## stump-dude

This Choice Is A No Brainer. Carlton Is The Only Choice As Far As Im Concerned. I Hav The 4012 Kubota With The Remote. I Couldnt Imagine Anthing Else. My Average Stump Size Is 3' And This Machine Goes Thru Them Like Nothing. Get The Remote Youll Never Go Back! Also Dont Skimp And Get The Sandvik! As Far As Waranty With Carlton Ive Never Had A Problem At All... Got A New Exhaust Within Days As The Last One Broke At The Weld(design Flaw) The Exhaust Is Too Heave And Is Not Suported. I Recieved A Replacement Hose Within Days After Seeing Excess Wear On A Hose. So Far Amazing Warranty Service.


----------



## sbad

*need advise about grinders*

I am thinking on getting a grinder of about 30 HP, but not sure where to put my money. I'm relatively new to this business. Can any of you comment about price, reliability, quality or any other important aspect on the following brands:
Vermeer SC352
Carlton SP4012
Bandit 2100
Rayco RG 1635 Super JR

your inputs will be very much appreciated.

Thanks,
Sbad


----------



## Bigstumps

I've got a 4012 with a Kubota pushing 200 hours. So far so good. I had a 1625 Rayco - it was a good machine. The power of the Kubota is way beyond the Kohler engine, the 4012 also moves much better. 

Just depends how much you plan on using it and how much you want to spend. 

I wish I had the Kubota years ago. I am finding I am using it a lot more than I ever used my Rayco because of its ability to get through larger stumps in a reasonable amount of time.

Any of them should make you money. The Vermeers are probably the lightest built but have the best dealer support - I don't want dealer working on machines anyway.


----------



## Sand Dollar

*Sbad*

Bigstumps is correct when he tells you that you must know what you plan to do. If you plan to grind stumps as your main income, you want a Carlton 7015. The Carlton 7015 is good for residential and commercial application. Easy to navigate in tight areas.
Carlton 4012 is excellent for residential and light commercial use. Sandvik wheel a must. 
I started a a grinding business only, reviewed all machines by both design and hands on demos. Carlton cost more, however, can't beat them. I have not needed any major parts yet but anything I needed, ie. teeth, filters, etc. I had in two days by mail. One day if I wanted to drive 2 hrs. Currently, 4012 has 1141 hrs, 7015 has 3021 hrs.


----------



## sbad

Bigstumps and Sand Dollar, thanks for your replies.

I am planning on doing this part time (after 4 pm and during weekends). I am on early stages of planning and if I conclude that is viable for me I will be getting the grinder during October to November. 
The little bit of research, that I have done, is pointing me to the SP4012 with a Kubota and unless I find an used machine in really good shape and low hours I will try to buy it new, I am just concern about the flow of work and being able to do my monthly payments. In this regard, I have a couple more questions that I would like an answer.

Is there any low season? I am located in southeastern Virginia.
With the Sandvik wheel how often would I need to change teeth? 
What do you think about buying an used machine?
Is there any rule of thumb to determine rates per inch of a stump?

Thanks,
Sbad


----------



## Sand Dollar

*Sbad*

Is there any low season? I am located in southeastern Virginia.

I can't say, seems like the winter to me. But slow.... some thoughts on that:
Most tree service companies get paid when the entire job is complete. That means you must be able to meet thier time needs. Furthermore, hours of operation are day light only, a grinder can kill you if you make a mistake and in the dark it is easy to make a mistake. The market ( additional money people are willing to spend ) varys like the housing market. If houses are selling, chances are you will get work. Other wise could be very slow.

With the Sandvik wheel how often would I need to change teeth? 

That is determined on the amount of rocks and stumps you cut. Here in Fla the sand and landscape rock dull my teeth. i replace them every other month. found a guy who can sharpen them a a low cost.

What do you think about buying an used machine?

A good low hour used machine will serve you well and you can find them everywhere.

Is there any rule of thumb to determine rates per inch of a stump?

It is varies by grinder. I tried charging by the inch but I could not seem to get it right. So I charge $100. per hour. With experience you will be able to know how long it will take to cut a stump. I have a min. charge , regardless of size, of $55. Multiple stumps is where I can make a little more.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bigstumps

I think Sand Dollar got everything right!

Pricing - I figure by my time with a minimum, carefull giving an "estimate" over the phone, customers don't tell you whole story and once you shoot them a price on the phone it is impossible to get them to understand it is going to be more once you get there.

Doing the job - be reliable as a subcontractor and make sure to cut the stumps to consistent depth and get all the roots, you will get a reputation and you want it to be good. Also look professional and extra courteous (where is spell check???) - you'll be able to charge more and you'll get referrals.

Part Time - This is how I started. I still like to cut on Saturdays, everyone is home and the machine attracts attention. If you are right there and people see the neighbor getting it done they are likely to get it done right now.

Slow Time - Right now I am seeing things a little soft. No work between Thanksgiving and mid January

Used Machines - Great way to start but don't try to go so cheap on the used end that you are doing nothing but fixing it. There is a lot of junk out there that has had no maintenance and will nickle and dime you to death. There are also good deals to be had and your exposure will be less. Buy my 672 and you'll be happy - actually this would not be a good 1st grinder for a part timer

Teeth - Keep them sharp. You'll save time and maintenance. If you're not mechanical don't think about getting in it. Machines take maintenance and I'd hate to think about all my hours doing nothing but making the Vermeer dealer rich.

Enjoy it! It is very different from my 1st career and I enjoy being outside running around and meeting customers. I also like seeing a finished job. 

Enough mid night ramblings!!!


----------



## Sand Dollar

*Sbad*

Yea! What Bigstumps said is good to know.


----------



## sbad

thanks for the advise.
I can do a little bit of work with machinery and like doing maintenance on machines.
I think I definitely will get the Carlson machine and Will try to get a used 4012 with a Kubota engine (low hours) for the next month or two, please let me know if you know about any; if not I think I'll buy a new one. Hopefully I will make enough money to do my payments.
Sand Dollar, would you please forward me the information on the guy that sharpen your machine teeth?


----------



## gr8scott72

sbad said:


> thanks for the advise.
> I can do a little bit of work with machinery and like doing maintenance on machines.
> I think I definitely will get the Carlson machine and Will try to get a used 4012 with a Kubota engine (low hours) for the next month or two, please let me know if you know about any; if not I think I'll buy a new one. Hopefully I will make enough money to do my payments.
> Sand Dollar, would you please forward me the information on the guy that sharpen your machine teeth?



If you're doing this part time, payments on a machine is not the way to go. Save up and pay cash. You won't regret it.


----------



## sbad

*Trailer: Open or Enclouse*

Have any of you try to loading a Carlton 4012 on a enclose trailer?
I don’t have my machine yet but found a 6X12 trailer, which I would like to buy. 
I know that w/o duals tires the machine is 35” but I really have no idea how difficult would be loading it on this type of trailer? And would like to hear your opinion about loading it

Thanks,
Sbad.


----------



## ibadvanced

*trailer*

As long as you aren't putting to much wieght on a single axle, why not. Just make a set of ramps that will work. I haul my SP7015 in an enclosed trailer, but its all metal, 2 axle, 7000 lbs and has a 2x6 floor with an inch rubber mat over it. Always garaged and locked up. The only problem is when it gets all dusty and dirty after a job, it doesn't get blown off going down the road...I think the advantages outway the disadvanages---just my 2 cents


----------



## ibadvanced

*trailer*

Oh,,I forgot to mention the fact you can letter the sides, front, and back with company name and #'s------moving billboard


----------



## sbad

ibadvanced,
this is a 12X6 with electric brakes and dual axis and I really like the idea of lettering the sides.

thanks,
Sbad


----------



## ibadvanced

*trailer*

I'm not sure how much a 4012 weighs, my 7015 is 3500 lbs. but check the flooring out good on the trailer, might have to reinforce. Alot of these trailers are cheaply built----Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## gr8scott72

ibadvanced said:


> I'm not sure how much a 4012 weighs, my 7015 is 3500 lbs. but check the flooring out good on the trailer, might have to reinforce. Alot of these trailers are cheaply built----Good luck!!!!!!!



4012s are only around 1500lbs.


----------

